# 2007 6.7 cummins, dpf problems



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

We just got dumped on and plowed for 30 hours. The truck worked great until the end of the storm when the engine light came on, and a message on the console saying filter is 100% full.

The truck finally went into regen. mode and burned it off till 70% but that only lasted a day before it came back on. Now I cant get the truck to burn it off again.

It was throwing code p2262, p2002 and another one. 

Is my best option to by the delete kit? Should I also delete the EGR? Or is the exhaust and tuner good enough?

Will the turbo clean it self over time? Or is the turbo going to **** the bed?

I'm new to all this, any words of advise would be great.


----------



## 2low4nh (Nov 24, 2008)

do the delets my 07 is full delete I get 14-20mpg no regens no dpf no headaches. for now get on the highway and out in some hills get your rpms up and beat on it to burn the DPF out


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Delete delete


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Get on the highway and let it complete the regen the delete and tune (mild)


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

cut it off!Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm experiencing the same issue with my 2008 ford 6.4, I'll be doing the exhaust, dpf delete, tuner, and egr kit as soon as I have time.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Im not familiar with the dodge, but a buddy of mine hooks up his trailer and goes for a beat run on his when the regen mode gets stuck or wont complete. Too much stop and go driving i guess will "confuse" the regen system is what his dodge dealer told him.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

its very annoying thats for sure!

Delete kit, smarty jr, egr delete is on its way.

You would think pushing snow all night would get the temperatures up enough to do the burn


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly that's not working the motor at all, especially the 6.7. That thing needs some big weight behind it to get it working, but the regen cycle should take care of it if you run it the entire way through.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

ok I went for a 20-30 minutes drive tonight and it still did not go into regen cycle and now the filter is 100% full. What can I do now? My kit wont be here for another 2 weeks!

If its 100% full will it ever go into regen? Please help snow is coming next week!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

When the DPF starts to get full, you will get a warning in the electronic vehicle information center that the system is full. When you first get this message, you need to drive the vehicle for at least 45 minutes on the highway so the system can go into regeneration and burn the particulate mater out of the DPF. If this is not done, you will get a message saying the DPF is 80% full, if you keep driving the vehicle without doing a regeneration, it will display 90 and then 99%. Once it does this it will say system full service required. If you let it get to this point, you need to take your vehicle to the dealer to have them reset the regenerative fuel timers and then take it for a drive on the highway for at least 45 minutes so the system can go into regeneration mode. You can't manually put the system in regen mode anymore, the ECM must do it on it's own. The harder it is driven the less there will be the need for an active regeneration. If you are piddling around town, or get stuck in traffic it will want an active regeneration in very few miles.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

So my only option now is to go to the dealer to get them to reset the regen?

The other day when plowing it got full, then when on the highway it went into regen cycle, I was hoping it would do that again.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

you need to drive until it goes into regen mode. and once it does continue to drive for 30 minutes or so. you must keep egt's above 1500 i believe for the regen to work properly.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

so it will go into regen?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I didn't respond last night my phone died. 07PSD has it right. At this point you may have reduced engine power and if so bring it to the dealer. To get regen you have to get above 50mph for 45 minutes or so (might be less if it begins to regen before hand). Make sure to let it regen completely, generally you need to do this at 80%.

Cummins mailing - http://www.dieselbombers.com/07-5-c...il-tech-articles/12061-cleaning-your-dpf.html


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well the message im getting is dpf is full, reduced power see dealer

The truck is still working fine with no loss of power, can it still regen?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

cmo18;1545483 said:


> Well the message im getting is dpf is full, reduced power see dealer
> 
> The truck is still working fine with no loss of power, can it still regen?


I think you answered your own question with the first statement you made here.

The fords I work on have to come in sometimes when dpf can't complete and the system needs to be manually put in regen with IDS system and reset.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

the other day during the storm the same message appeared and I worked it real hard plowing back roads then got it on the highway and it went through its cycle...i'm going to try and drive it real hard again and see what happens


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

It's worth a shot.....git er done!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Also does it have to be the dealership computer or can any garages computer do it?

And what about pressure washing it for the meantime? Just until my delete kit gets here


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know about dodge...but fords require use of IDS (Fords system) so possibly..? Some private garages have the dealer systems such as Tech2 (chevy) and IDS. I don't know what dodge uses.

What would you be pressure washing? Not sure I understand what you are asking?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

well i drove the piss out of it, and still no regen...

I read somewhere online that a guy had good luck pressure washing the filter, so worst come to worst I would give it a try..

Can plowing/driving the truck the way it is cause any damage? my kit wont be here for a week or so


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the filter can be damaged if driven while clogged, and worse the turbo can be ruined by the added soot as well. This was a big issue with the early 07's.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont care about the filter since its coming asap, but the turbo i do care!

I'll see if i can get it into the dealership tomorrow to see if I can get it to regen and then I want to take it off to pressure wash all the soot out of it, hopefully this will keep it safe

If I leave the filter off what will happen?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

anybody have a short term solution to get it unclogged so I can plow with the truck without the risk of damaging the turbo?

If I have time I think im going to take a pressure washer to it so it can at least breath


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

When I was plowing last year, I drove it down the road but dropped the truck down a couple of gears so the RPM's stayed above 2500.

Eventually it went into regen and cleaned it out.

40,000 miles and it only happened the one time.


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone who is going to do deletes better hurry up alot of company's stopping the tuners and programers to do it cause of the epa bs getting down on them i did mine and brought an extra tuner so i don't loose out.


----------

